# Ulead Videostudio 10 Sound not working



## holden_teen (Jun 21, 2008)

I have recently upgraded to Vista, and havent used this program for a while, but now I need the program to edit a video. However, the sound isnt working when i play the project.

The sound of the videos isn't working, including music added to the music track, and the sound within a video. Sound is working when a file is imported, and you play it, just not when previewing the project.

I dont know if it is because of Vista, something I have changed within the settings, or maybe something isnt installing properly when I install it, but youre help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Daniel


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

have you tried rendering the timeline after you have edited then try to play it? other than that could be a codec issue - If so the K-lite codec pack may help http://www.free-codecs.com/download/K_lite_codec_pack.htm


----------

